# Domain names for external services



## gpatrick (Jan 19, 2010)

I plan to host 3 domains named example.com, domain.org, site.com.  I will also have a DNS server in the DMZ to handle internal names of hosts.  My question is about the domain name of the hosts themselves.  

Can the DNS server and other servers in the DMZ like web servers and mail servers, using a private IP on the 10.0.0 network, have a host name of ns1.my.domain, mail.my.domain or does it need to have a domain name of the primary domain like ns1.example.com or mail.example.com?


----------



## dennylin93 (Jan 20, 2010)

It doesn't matter what the hostnames of the DNS servers are.


----------



## gkontos (Jan 20, 2010)

gpatrick said:
			
		

> I plan to host 3 domains named example.com, domain.org, site.com.  I will also have a DNS server in the DMZ to handle internal names of hosts.  My question is about the domain name of the hosts themselves.
> 
> Can the DNS server and other servers in the DMZ like web servers and mail servers, using a private IP on the 10.0.0 network, have a host name of ns1.my.domain, mail.my.domain or does it need to have a domain name of the primary domain like ns1.example.com or mail.example.com?


If your DNS server in the DMZ is not authoritative for the domains that you host, then you don't really have an issue. Otherwise you could use split DNS for outside and inside.
Yet, I don't see why you should place a non authoritative DNS server in the DMZ zone instead of the inside.

Regards,

George


----------

